# Fire damage assessment



## beach (Feb 13, 2012)

Does anyone have a formula for assessing damage (dollars) after a fire for a typical home, commercial structure, etc.? We typically use the WAG method, but we were asked to come up with an actual formula......

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2012)

beach said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a formula for assessing damage (dollars) after a fire for a typical home, commercial structure, etc.? We typically use the WAG method, but we were asked to come up with an actual formula......Thanks in advance!


Wild A** Guess (WAG) is the only method unless you know the current cost of material and labor.

I know many contractors that use the same method.


----------



## beach (Feb 13, 2012)

The problem with the WAG method is that three different WAGs vary widely, often times hugely..... The newer guys don't have any construction history...... Now they're moving up to captains and BC's. If  the costs are somewhat dated, that would be better than a WAG......


----------



## mark handler (Feb 13, 2012)

You need to mentor them


----------



## fatboy (Feb 13, 2012)

I find that our line crew spokespeople are all over the place, and i don't know that there is a best practice. Square footage damaged, to what degree, destroyed? BVDT from the ICC would depend on the answers to those questions, and access to the the table.


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2012)

we were asked to do the same thing for fire investigations

it was suggested maybe have an insurance adjuster or similar give a class


----------



## beach (Feb 14, 2012)

See below.....................................


----------



## beach (Feb 14, 2012)

I found this:

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/pdf/efop/efo30046.pdf

and this:

http://www.usfa.fema.gov/pdf/efop/efo41857.pdf

Good luck!!!


----------



## David Henderson (Feb 14, 2012)

We don't get into replacement cost here not are business.


----------



## beach (Feb 14, 2012)

How would you put a valuation on fire loss, or do you? What do you tell the press when asked?


----------



## codeworks (Feb 14, 2012)

" estimated fire damage could exceed ........... thousands of dollars, it's really to early to tell at this stage"


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 14, 2012)

Try Xactimate, it is the best software I have used for determining the scope of loss.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 14, 2012)

beach said:
			
		

> How would you put a valuation on fire loss, or do you? What do you tell the press when asked?


  $1,000,000  (because it is exactly ten characters)


----------



## beach (Feb 14, 2012)

gb,

Thanks! I checked it out yesterday....I know the insurance industry uses it, how much is the program? Does it determine the valuation fairly quickly?


----------



## gbhammer (Feb 14, 2012)

Its been 8 years since I've used the program, and I am unsure of the cost. It takes a bit of time to enter the data, but it will take less time if you don't use the cad features.


----------

